# Chihuahua x pug loosing hair on front leg



## Rossuk (Oct 20, 2020)

hi guys we have a Chihuahua x pug shes 6 months old and we have noticed the inside of her front leg she is loosing fur. she doesnt have fleas and shes not itching her leg or anywhere else. its likeshe is just loosing her hair. its just on her front leg. when i touch the area its not red or sore and there are no scratches. can anyone please give me some advice. i dont want to take her to the vets if this is a normal thing


----------



## Melonthechi (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi,
My 6month old chi melon had the exact same thing on his back leg upto a few weeks ago 

he would nibble at it and this would cause hair loss.

dog groomers told me it was his food as he was on royal canin from the breeder.

I added a teaspoon of salmon oil to his food everyday and his dry/hair loss patches disappeared in the first 4 days of trying this.

since I have also switched his food to nature’s menu junior cooked and lifestage kibble.

his coat is healthy as ever with no more dry patches. 
hope this helps.


----------



## Rossuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Thankyou for your advice i have ordered some salmon oil which should arrive by friday and new buscuits i will try this and let you know the results.

and you doggy is beautiful


----------



## Melonthechi (Nov 4, 2020)

Rossuk said:


> Thankyou for your advice i have ordered some salmon oil which should arrive by friday and new buscuits i will try this and let you know the results.
> 
> and you doggy is beautiful


Thank you so much! Can’t wait to see how you get on 

all the best


----------



## Tiny Chihuahuas (Aug 11, 2020)

change


----------



## Rossuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Melonthechi said:


> Thank you so much! Can’t wait to see how you get on
> 
> all the best


Just a quick update, we have been using this since last friday and wow look at the results. the left is before right is now. i cant thank you enough for your advice it really seems to be helping.


----------

